# Great split-seconds in rock history



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 31, 2010)

*Great split-seconds in rock history*
by Scott Feschuk, _Macleans.ca_ 
Tuesday, August 31, 2010 

Since the Internet was created solely to aid in our workplace procrastination, thereby undermining our collective productivity and allowing the less advantaged citizens of China and India to gain economic ground in pursuit of the same middle-class fulfillment that drives many of us to the ritual use of psychotropic drugs, let?s indulge. Today?s task: identify great _moments_ from great rock songs ? not just the songs themselves, but the split second within that is not merely awesome but ALL KINDS OF AWESOME.

These selections can range from the obvious (the first chord after the ?Onetwothreefour!? near the end of _Born to Run_) to the more esoteric (I?ve always loved the handclaps before the final chorus of _Rebellion (Lies)_ by Arcade Fire). Or perhaps your tastes trend toward the way Chris Martin of Coldplay sings from the very depth of his vagina in the climactic ?Ooooos? of _Clocks_.

Other instants that come immediately to mind:

The ?I don?t know-_ow_!? in _Something_ by The Beatles.

That first surge of electric guitar just as Damon Albarn sings ?Woo-hoo!? in Blur?s _Song 2_.

The opening note of The Band?s _The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down_.

The first ?La la la la/La la la? toward the end of Cowboy Junkies? version of _Sweet Jane_.

The way The Clash?s Joe Strummer yells ?Hitler? in the line, ?If Adolf Hitler flew in today/They?d send a limousine anyway? from _(White Man) in Hammersmith Palais_.

?Get Ry Cooder to sing my eulogy.?

?This is not my beautiful wife.?
Got any split-second rock moments that come to mind?


----------



## AmZ (Aug 31, 2010)

Dr B is definitely in a very lighthearted and humorous mood today!
Look at all those 'Just For Fun's!!
Good for you!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm on vacation!


----------



## AmZ (Sep 1, 2010)

Ah nice! So my psychoanalyzing had some truth in it!
Enjoy!


----------

